# Boarding suggestions near Cleveland, OH?



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Found this on craigslist....hope it helps!

Horse boarding starting at 110.00 a month depending on the care that you want. We are located on the west side of Cleveland and have an inside arena, turn out pastures, trails, and can customize your horses care. Stalls are approx. 10x10 with a wooden floor. Give me a call to discuss options. 2 stalls left !!!! 

My number is 440-236-5460 if I don't answer leave a message and I'll call you back. Thanks


----------

